# Dog foster carer



## buzz7639 (Jul 20, 2005)

Any ideas please, we have just completed a trip which was to last about six to eight weeks Unfortunately we had to cut the trip short because my wife as developed a severe allergy that causes her eyes to swell up when in close proximity to the hound, and living in a small box has been too much for her.

It has always been our dream to full time after we retired but this will have to be put on hold if we cant sort the problem out, I groomed him everyday and gave him a rub down with a damp cloth but this had only a minor effect.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

buzz7639 said:


> Any ideas please, we have just completed a trip which was to last about six to eight weeks Unfortunately we had to cut the trip short because my wife as developed a severe allergy that causes her eyes to swell up when in close proximity to the hound, and living in a small box has been too much for her.
> 
> It has always been our dream to full time after we retired but this will have to be put on hold if we cant sort the problem out, I groomed him everyday and gave him a rub down with a damp cloth but this had only a minor effect.


What sort of "hound" and what sort of arrangement?

PS If I remember correctly it should be a "wet copy of the Radio Times" :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It may be possible for her to seek medical advice and assistance - with some form of anti-histamine or possibly desensitising - only your Doctor can advise if this may be possible but......

Not nice for any of you, the dog is a precious part of your life and you had obviously hoped to be able to sort something out for all of you, I do hope that you are successful.

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You know where this is gonna go doncha??? I better get in quick and then run. It's decision time..... :? :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

*re dog foster carer*

hi
sorry to hear about your wifes sensativity problem.

i have had to retire early at 59 through sensativity to lots of things after being in engineering all my life (even computer printer ink and wd40 )

anti- histamines will help in a lot of cases but it is a bit of try and see
and i hope it works for her

best of luck

barry


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

buzz7639 said:


> Any ideas please, we have just completed a trip which was to last about six to eight weeks Unfortunately we had to cut the trip short because my wife as developed a severe allergy that causes her eyes to swell up when in close proximity to the hound, and living in a small box has been too much for her.
> 
> It has always been our dream to full time after we retired but this will have to be put on hold if we cant sort the problem out, I groomed him everyday and gave him a rub down with a damp cloth but this had only a minor effect.


How do you know for certain its the hound

because you did not clarify if she had the condition before you went 
could it be something else in the van for instance

1,materials 
2,cleaning products
3,dust allergy because of small area

I hope its not the dog 
I have had mine for 9 yrs and I would sooner stop using the van then anything else 
Good luck I hope you get it sorted


----------



## buzz7639 (Jul 20, 2005)

Unfortunately my wife has had two operations on her eyes so medication is not an option, whilst at home she uses four or five files of eye drops a day, whilst in the motorhome with the the hound she has had to five or six an hour.

Jaxx is a seven year old bouvier des Flanders and he normally has about four inches of fur but I keep him cut short, but he is still a dust magnet.

Trying times ahead me thinks , thanks for all the replies


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

I think you need to arrange proper allergy tests for your wife, ask your GP for advice where to get these, as there are some cowboys out there that claim to detect allergies from hair samples etc.

proper tests will involve various substances on the skin. You may have to pay for such tests, your GP should tell you.

Your wife may well be allergic to dog dander, but most people who have allergies are allergic to a number of things. For example, I am allergic to latex, wool, lanoline and codeine. Fortunately, I am able to avoid these.

Once you know what the allergies are, you can then get a course of desensitising injections, which should mean your wife will feel much better, and you can happily all use the MH (including the dog).


----------

